# BMW Announces Center of Excellence Awards for 2016 - Is Your Dealer on the List?



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Autoputzer said:


> 11 Key Performance Indicators which include, Customer Orientation, Aftersales and Sales data
> 
> BMW NA doesn't say what the other eight key performance indicators are. Some of them could be detrimental to customers, maybe low warranty costs, profitability (new car markup), etc.


It can be ironic that customers may need to avoid the centers of excellence.  Hopefully some form of CSI is included as part of the key performance indicators.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

namelessman said:


> It can be ironic that customers may need to avoid the centers of excellence.


:rofl: You're terrible! 

I'm sure all of the dealers who qualified as being in the top 9% of BMW Centers in the entire country are very deserving of that honor. Maybe your own particular favorite dealer is even more deserving as far as you're concerned and, after all, it's your opinion that matters most to you, not some other BMW Center's compliance with a list of 11 Key Parameters that are important to BMW of North America. 



> Hopefully some form of CSI is included as part of the key performance indicators.


Yes, CSI is included... for the time being anyway. Remember that everything is changing for 2017 because BMWNA has decided to abandon CSI and switch to Owner Loyalty as a better measure of Customer Satisfaction. I assume that means their "11 Key Performance Indicators" will be revised.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

None from NJ. My dealership BMW of Mt. Laurel does not feel like a BMW dealership since the change over from DeSimone.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Not there, but love 'em anyway.


----------



## Individual750LI (May 9, 2012)

Not there, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hendrick BMW Charlotte!


----------



## acefuture (Jun 21, 2014)

Would some of the criteria for this "award" be the customer satisfaction survey you are given by different dealership personnel (sales, orientation/familiarization, service) during your course of ownership. Each time I've received a satisfaction survey I've been almost begged by the dealership staff person to give them "10" (perfect) ratings in all categories (or they would suffer some kind of consequence).

With that kind of prodding of customers I think this "excellence" award is very specious.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

rmjames007 said:


> Hendrick BMW Charlotte!


This dealership (along with its sister location, Hendrick BMW Northlake) won a BMW of NA Center of Excellence award for twelve consecutive years - more than any other BMW automobile dealership in the USA. Hendrick BMW Charlotte also recorded the highest overall COE score (based on the 11 KPIs) in 2011, 2012 and in 2013.


----------



## Nulevel (Sep 3, 2015)

There aren't enough dealerships from California on that list.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Pacific BMW representing!!! 2 years in a row!


----------



## rgodfrey09 (Mar 5, 2016)

I am SHOCKED that BMW of San Antonio is on this list after the experiences I've had with them, but glad that maybe my experience with them was abnormal.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Pacific BMW representing!!! 2 years in a row!


Congratulations Greg! :thumbup:


----------



## jfried1016 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm not shocked that there is no AZ dealers on the list.


----------



## 108598 (Feb 5, 2008)

acefuture said:


> Would some of the criteria for this "award" be the customer satisfaction survey you are given by different dealership personnel (sales, orientation/familiarization, service) during your course of ownership. Each time I've received a satisfaction survey I've been almost begged by the dealership staff person to give them "10" (perfect) ratings in all categories (or they would suffer some kind of consequence).
> 
> With that kind of prodding of customers I think this "excellence" award is very specious.


It seems suspect, But I imagine if people are unhappy, they won't be giving all "5"'s. At least I wouldn't.


----------



## PhantomCypher (Sep 7, 2013)

Shout out to Pacific and Steve Thomas - both outstanding.


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

[email protected] BMW said:


> We are on the list......!!


I guess I need to go back there again next year :thumbup:

I contribute about one survey per year


----------



## chlear27 (Oct 16, 2015)

HG132 said:


> None from NJ. My dealership BMW of Mt. Laurel does not feel like a BMW dealership since the change over from DeSimone.


Flemington, NJ made the list. No surprise based on my experience a few weeks ago with my first BMW. Flemington BMW is a top notch dealership, best of the 3 BMW dealerships I visited in NJ.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

gkr778 said:


> This dealership (along with its sister location, Hendrick BMW Northlake) won a BMW of NA Center of Excellence award for twelve consecutive years - more than any other BMW automobile dealership in the USA. Hendrick BMW Charlotte also recorded the highest overall COE score (based on the 11 KPIs) in 2011, 2012 and in 2013.


They are very nice but I have do not understand why this is the case.

Solely from my experience:

1) They are not competitive in pricing. I tried a couple of times and they were giving me a demo 535 with fewer options for materially more than the 100 mile 550i I leased from Adrian (more props to Adrian).

2) When I drop my car off for service, I do get a decent loaner which is good but I tend to wait a good bit of time for it. My old service dealer in Phoenix (Chapman) was much quicker and they were open at 7 including Saturdays.

3) My last time in, they had my car for a full week and it was for annual service and two minor annoyance items I asked for them to check. My old dealer would have it two days max unless they needed parts from the fatherland and that was not the case for this trip. I was given an explanation and was apologized too but again, even with what was going on it was way longer than it should have been.

People are always friendly and in general they are a pretty decent dealer but would never guess they would be a CoE.


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)

Got mine from Center.


----------



## BMW...Dave (May 7, 2016)

BMW of Murrieta on the list again for the 4th year in a row. Only BMW Center in history to win COE every year since inception. And congratulations to our sister Hendrick store in Charlotte!


----------



## socal59 (Oct 24, 2004)

As soon as I decide which model I'll lease next, it will be from Greg at Pacific


----------

